# SO and I want to use 2 cloves of garlic each a day



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Weve never ate it before. Whats some good ways to insert it into our food?


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

Grill it up just like onions into ground beef, or crush/grind it into spaghetti sauce. You can dry it, and grind it into a powder to spread on anything. Garlic mashed potatoes are wonderful, and garlic butter bread are staples in our house.


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

We roast it, dice it and put it in a jar. Then cover it with olive oil. It stores well in the refrigerator. It can be used over many meats and can also be added to marinates and sauces.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Had it in our hamburgers last night, the spaghetti before that. Yep, we use garlic like we use onion too, but we usually use it minced, not direct from the clove.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

Are you worried that the ex/future housemate is a vampire?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Any time you make a recipe with meat, add garlic along with onions. 

Add to spaghetti sauce, chili, stew, pot roast....anything.


----------



## D-BOONE (Feb 9, 2016)

stick to meats and taters and never use it on ice cream.


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)

use garlic in this homemade salad dressing 
1- finely chopped garlic clove
3- tablespoons olive oil 
1- tablespoon balsamic vinegar 
1- tablespoon yellow mustard 
1- tablespoon honey 
1- teaspoon of mayo
stir it up and enjoy over a salad


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks guys. Dave, ya nivver know LOL


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

We use lots of garlic in our cooking. Usually minced but also smashed or chopped. I'd feel safe in saying anywhere an onion goes garlic is welcome to hitch a ride!


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

FarmboyBill said:


> Weve never ate it before. Whats some good ways to insert it into our food?


You must be pulling our leg. Everyone ate garlic before. Have you tried onion? Are you a farmboy or is that just your name.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

If you are coming down with a cold, you can butter a piece of bread, top it with thinly sliced fresh garlic, fold it over, and eat it.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ed/La Im truly a former farmboy. Still got all my tractors and equipment to prove it if you want to see it. I like onion rings, and sliced onions in hamburgers. That's about all the experience ive had with them, as none of my Xs were cooks, and we and I later ate very basic foods.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I had never eaten garlic (or even seen it) until I was in my mid-20's. Had a BBQ sauce recipe that called for 2 cloves of garlic. Not being familiar with garlic, or the word cloves, I bought two bulbs and used both of them.

We found out that steaks could be good if BBQ'd, and then washed and scrubbed before being eaten....well, decent, at least. The sauce was hot enough to put a Jalapeno to shame.

All that considered, be aware that *some* people perspire that garlic scent. You could use the odorless garlic pills that don't do that.

Mon


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

frogmammy said:


> I had never eaten garlic (or even seen it) until I was in my mid-20's. Had a BBQ sauce recipe that called for 2 cloves of garlic. Not being familiar with garlic, or the word cloves, I bought two bulbs and used both of them.
> 
> We found out that steaks could be good if BBQ'd, and then washed and scrubbed before being eaten....well, decent, at least. The sauce was hot enough to put a Jalapeno to shame.
> 
> ...


If you go odorless, will it still keep the vampires away?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah Mammy, Im sorta thinking that way.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I put garlic in just about everything I cook. If it calls for 2 cloves, I use 4. We love it.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

I went to a garlic festival a few years ago and they had garlic ice cream...among other novel uses of it.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

ere pretty straight eaters, For me, Canned veggies, meatballs and spagattee in can, Tuna, hot dogs, eggs, fried taters, occasionally a few baked ones, Bread butter, peanut butter, jelly sandwiches. For her, some kind of real meat along with the above at her NH


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Garlic alone won't make up for a less than healthy diet. All that canned food is bad for you. We used to eat nothing but canned veggies but I made a switch to frozen and we haven't looked back! A few tweaks and you will feel much better with a healthier diet^


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

I pickle it using a dill pickle brine or a bread & butter brine (but I don't like sweet garlic) and then it's easy to eat 2 cloves a day. Indeed, some times it's hard to stop at 2!


----------



## Pyrpup2016 (Sep 11, 2016)

Long ago I was given a jar of jalapeño pickled garlic - it was to die for!! A wonderful snack - hard to stop. Must try it myself soon.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Do a search on Amazon. They have several varieties.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Most of the recipes I use have both onion and garlic as part of the base. Saute the chopped onion in olive oil until golden then add the garlic. Just stir it around a little bit - not really cook it. And if you burn garlic , throw it out and start again. Makes it bitter.

I chopped garlic for years then saw a TV chef grate it - small or larger flakes. So easy and it distributes nicely throughout the dish.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I put 5 cloves of garlic to a pound and a half jar of honey. Use the honey in stir fries, and in dressings for salads, makes a unique peanut butter and honey sandwich.

I lay cloves on the cutting board and smash them with the chiefs knife and add thr crushed cloves to soups. Sure makes bean soup different then the normal stuff.

I will do a course grind of meat venison, coyote, pork or beef. then set a finer blade up run the meat thru again and add peeled garlic at a rate of 4 per pound. Mix it well then make skinless summer sauage sticks with it.

Some times even add in some granulated honey to sweeten things up.


 Al


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> If you are coming down with a cold, you can butter a piece of bread, top it with thinly sliced fresh garlic, fold it over, and eat it.


Told my wife if I felt a cold coming on I'd make about 5 heaping garlic sandwiches so I'd be sure and not get sick.
She said "Hmm Hmm, and I'm pretty sure no one else that knows you ate those sandwiches will get sick either."


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

No sence of adventure. surprized she even would let you in the same room.

 Al


----------

